# Erdkrötenlaich



## thogoer (24. Juni 2012)

Vor ca. 10 Tagen habe ich einen 96x46cm Kübel eingegraben und mit Wasser gefüllt, eine Seerose gepflanzt und zu Zeit sind auch Triebe von __ Kiwi arguta darin gelagert. Gestern laichte dieses Erdkrötenpaar im Kübel, was brauchen die Kaulquappen für eine Wasserqualität? Das Wasser ist zu Zeit klar und Massen von Mückenlarven bevölkern es.
MvG  thogoer


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

Upps, die sind aber spät dran. Bei uns laichen die Erdkröten zeitig im Frühjahr. Bis Du sicher, dass Du Laichschnüre im Becken hast? Vielleicht haben die sich ja doch nur bei einem Bad erholt?

Ansonsten: Keine Chemie, gerne grüner Belag an Wänden und Steinen.


----------



## keksi09 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

Ich habe gestern Abend auch eine Kröte entdeckt, sie versteckt sich tagsüber scheinbar zwischen den Steinen oder unter dem Teichrand. Etwas rasselte da nämlich und auf einmal war sie da, und ist dann in meiner Pfütze verschwunden. Ist das eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen wenn sie eine Kröte ansiedelt?? Hinsichtlich Wasserqualität und so??

Liebe Grüße

Jeanette


----------



## flusskrebs (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

Ein wunderschönes Bild! Aber auch wenn es sich um ein Pärchen handelt, glaube ich auch eher, dass sie die kühle Feuchtigkeit des Biotops geniessen. Die übliche Laichzeit ist seit über zwei Monaten vorbei, selbst die Kaulquappen haben bereits Füsschen entwickelt und sind am Auswandern. 
Die beiden Besucher stellen aber dem ökologischen Zustand der Umgebung ein gutes Zeugnis aus. Hinsichtlich Vergiftungen sind __ Kröten sehr empfindlich. Die Wasserqualität ist offensichtlich dem entsprechend, sonst wären sie nicht drin. Die Mückenlarven werden sicherlich als Bereicherung des Menüs willkommen geheissen.
Ein Krötenpaar in der Laichzeit sieht typischerweise so aus, wie auf dem beigefügten Bild.
Liebe Grüße
Christian


----------



## Kolja (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

Hallo Christian,

herzlich Willkommen.

Ein schönes Krötenfoto.
Stell dich und deinen Teich doch mal vor.


----------



## StefanBO (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

Hallo,

wie schon gesagt, die Laichzeit der Erdkröten ist längst vorbei, und sie benötigen für ihre mehrere Tausend Eier umfassenden Laichschnüre bzw. die sich entwickelnden Kaulquappen mehr Platz und Wasservolumen, als in einem Kübel vorhanden ist.

Wenn es dort jetzt Laich gibt ¿ (Ironie), müsste es also etwas anderes sein.

Ich habe auch noch regelmäßig Besuch von Erdkröten (und Grasfröschen) im Wasser. Wenn das Umfeld genügend Nahrung und Unterschlupfmöglichkeiten bietet, bleiben auch im Sommer, also nach der Laichzeit dieser Arten, Exemplare am und zeitweise im Wasser.


----------



## thogoer (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

Hallo zusammen, das Foto ist kurz nach dem laichen aufgenommen, ja es stimmt es ist sehr spät im Jahr. Meine Frage war ob es für die Kaulquappen die zu ihrer Entwicklung nötigen Verhältnisse in diesem Kübel gibt? Ich werde beobachten und berichten.
Also ich bitte für die Zukunft, meine Beiträge wörtlich zu nehmen!!! 
MvG. thogoer
PS: Das Männchen sitzt in der Nacht am Kübel und ruft.....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

Hi,

wenn Du die Quappen gut fütterst (Flockenfutter ist dafür gut geeignet) und immer mal Wasser wechselt können die auch im Kübel aufwachsen

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*



thogoer schrieb:


> Also ich bitte für die Zukunft, meine Beiträge wörtlich zu nehmen!!!



 Nu reg Dich mal nicht gleich auf. 
Schließlich, wissen wir nicht, wie weit Deine Kenntnisse gehen und ein Fotos des Laichs hattest Du auch nicht gezeigt. 
Wenn Du wüsstest, was hier von Anfängern alles als Laich vorgestellt wird... 
Da wird man doch mal - insbesondere in Anbetracht der ungewöhnlichen Jahreszeit - Zweifel anmelden dürfen.


----------



## StefanBO (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

Hallo,


thogoer schrieb:


> Meine Frage war ob es für die Kaulquappen die zu ihrer Entwicklung nötigen Verhältnisse in diesem Kübel gibt?


wie bereits beantwortet, wahrscheinlich eher nicht (Volumen unzureichend).

Es fehlen noch genauere Angaben von dir zum vorhandenen freien Wasservolumen (wohl unter 300 Liter) und der Anzahl der Eier (Fotos?); für Erdkröten gilt laut Wikipedia:


> Die Anzahl der Eier eines Weibchens liegt meist bei 3000 bis 6000 (Extremwerte: 750 bis 8100)



Für die Entwicklung von Kaulquappen in Gefangenschaft/kleinen Gefäßen gilt u.a., dass zur Vermeidung von Crowding-Effekten maximal 5 Kaulquappen pro Liter bei ständigem Wasserwechsel vertretbar sind; siehe NOTFALL-Anleitung Kaulquappenaufzucht.

Kaulquappen (Froschlurchlarven) fressen keine Mückenlarven - bei Fütterung mit Futterflocken für Fischen ist besonders auf die Wasserqualität (Wasserwechsel) zu achten; siehe auch oben genannte Anleitung.

Nachtrag:
ich sehe gerade, du hast im Profil "Italien" als Land angegeben 

In Südeuropa werden auch kleinere Gewässer und selbst Pfützen zum Ablaichen genutzt. Nach Süden hin, vor allem im Mittelmeerraum, zieht sich die Laichzeit deutlich länger hin (siehe Dieter Glandt, Taschenlexikon der Amphibien und Reptilien Europas).

Es wäre möglich, dass die südlichen Vorkommen hinsichtlich Crowding/Laichgröße an solche Pfützen schon etwas stärker angepasst sind


----------



## thogoer (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

@blumenelse, habe mich garnicht aufgeregt.... bin schon als Kind immer beobachtend in der Natur unterwegs gewesen und lebe seit dreissig Jahren südlich der Alpen in mitten stiller Bergnatiur.....Es war einfach so das mein Beitrag Eier, welches Reptil? auch so ein bischen naja wie soll ich sagen?..ähnlich verlief. Dort hatte ich ein Foto mit Massband und den darauf zusehenden Millimetern eingestellt. Im Text stand " gesprenkelte Eier" um dann einen link zur __ Ringelnatter und deren bis vierfach grösseren Eier zu bekommen.... ...Vogelgelege etc. Ich halte gerne den Ball flach, es geht ja in diesem Fall um Naturwissenschaft und Ökoligische Systeme und diesbezügliche Information.....
StefanBO StefanBO 
Dir ebenfalls Danke für Deinen Beitrag, ein klasse Forum, ich lese hier gerne....und Danke für die vielen bereichernden Beiträge, bis dahin LG an alle
Ps. ein nicht kleiner Anteil des Laiches sieht verpilzt aus, nicht befruchtet? ich werde weiter berichten


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

Hallo Thogoer,

hab Mitleid mit uns  - Du bist privilegiert. Die meisten von uns haben, wenn es hoch kommt, in Natura maximal einen __ Teichmolch, ein paar __ Frösche und __ Kröten und als Highlight eine __ Ringelnatter oder mal einen Eisvogel gesehen. Eine Eidechse oder eine __ Kreuzotter sind eine kleine Sensation. 

Das Du südlich der Alpen wohnst und den Blick auf eine ganz andere Flora und Fauna hast, dürfte den meisten entgangen sein.

Deshalb wäre es doch ein Vergnügen, wenn Du uns an Deinen Erlebnissen mit Wort und Bild teilhaben lässt?


----------



## katja (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*



> Eine Eidechse oder eine __ Kreuzotter sind eine kleine Sensation



ist das wirklich so?  also __ eidechsen flitzen mir in meinem garten täglich etliche über den weg


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

 Katja,

Du nun wieder. Du bist ein Glückspilz. Rate mal, warum Du sie auf der roten Liste findest und sie streng geschützt sind?


----------



## Bambus Mami (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

Also, bei uns im Garten (Allgäu, heißer Südhang) haben wir etliche __ Eidechsen zur Untermiete und auch Ringelnattern.... 
Allerdings ist es nicht immer leicht, den Nachbarbuben mit seinem Netz von den Eidechslein fernzuhalten.
Und Nachbars schwarzer Raubtiger fängt leider Ringelnattern und beißt ihnen  den Kopf ab  
Aber wenn ich sie mal auf frischer Tat erwische ... :haue3

Und Samy Molcho, unseren neuesten Mieter kennt ihr ja schon von einem anderen Fred...

LG Bambus Mami

PS: Und auf dem Bambus haben wir Läuse, aber das könnte ein anderer Thread werden.....


----------



## katja (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*



> Du bist ein Glückspilz


 

@bambus mami: mir kam auch schon die nachbarskatze mit ner eidechse im maul entgegen


----------



## flusskrebs (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

Guten Abend, Stephan,
lese gerade mit Interesse in Deinem Beitrag, dass Kaulquappen keine Mückenlarven fressen. Ist das so erwiesen? Ich hatte bisher geglaubt, dass das schnelle Verschwinden der Wolken von Mückenlarven im Mai aus meinem Teich auch als Verdienst den ebenfalls zu zig-tausenden ausgeschlüpften __ Kröten- und Grasfroschquappen zuzurechnen ist. Glücklicherweise werden die Mückenlarven wohl fast alle gefressen, denn noch in keinem Jahr hatten wir irgendwelche Anzeichen von mehr Mücken als vor dem Teich. Wovon ernähren sich denn diese Massen kleiner schwarzer Quappen, bis sie entweder von Molchen, Libellenlarven und Gelbrandkäfern verspeist werden oder dann doch glücklicherweise mehrheitlich den Teich verlassen und einem kategorisch für einige Wochen das Rasenmähen ringsum verbieten? Fischfutter finden sie bei mir jedenfalls nicht. 
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

Hi Christian,

die Quappen von den heimischen Fröschen, __ Kröten, __ Unken, Krötenfröschen ernähren sich von Algen, Bakterienrasen, Pilzen pflanzlichen Abfallstoffen (Detrius) und Aas (sie sind regelrechte "Müllschlucker"). Die Molch- und Salamanderlarven leben räuberich

MfG Frank


----------



## flusskrebs (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

Guten abend, __ Knoblauchkröte,
freut mich, etwas neues gelernt zu haben. Dann sind es tatsächlich die hunderte von Molchen, die uns die Mücken vom Leibe halten. Vielleicht ja auch die Libellenlarven?
Herzliche Grüße
Christian


----------



## thogoer (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

Hallo zusammen
Letztes Jahr ist der komplete Laich verpilzt, dieses Jahr haben die Erdkröten Nachwuchs, Foto von Heute.


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erdkrötenlaich*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------

